# I am having a crisis and I am reaching out, I dont know if thats what this is for but I need to know I am not alone with these feelings



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

*disclaimer* I have difficulty communicating my thoughts and feelings due to developmental issues so this may be pretty spurgy.. I can't really tell, I apologize in advance.

revised at behest of L50LasPak

** I revised this because it seems this was a form of fedposting, I am stating in formal declaration I do not seek to harm anyone, I am just very disturbed by my countrys acceptance of evil **



.



Everywhere I look some weirdo wearing a dress is being given power over real human beings, child violating loving leftist weirdos and animal violating and mutilating furries around every digital corner.

You can't just live your life and expect to be left in peace anymore, being white is being made out to be a crime against humanity, being normal is considered bad, having an issue with some weirdo in a dress being allowed to tell impressionable little small children that they are broken and that they should mutilate themselves is seen as hate and bigotry.

Why am I a bigot for not wanting a man in a dress to not be able to enter my spaces and possibly prey on myself or others? or little kids..

Why are the people of my country who are supposed to be against this allowing it to happen?

This is not a complex issue, it is the degeneracy of deviant and ideologically evil minds, it is black and white, good and evil pure and simple.

Why is our military complying with it?

Corrupt child violating politicians, demagog scum handing down edicts, leftist filth controlling social media, usurper banks terminating your ability to buy bread.

These sickos are getting bolder and bolder.. I saw a twitter bio today that had "proud groomer" in it ... why? how much longer will it be until we are going to be called bigots for objecting to some bad person trying to date a child? to have bad touch with a child?

They are even in the CIA and FBI now and God only knows what else : (  wokeness is a disease, and those who spread it are a virus, Biden is a bad man and his kid is a kid is a bad man too.

blm are bad
antifa are bad
adl are bad
splc are bad
organized religion is bad
the usa gov is full of bad apples
the left are bad
the democrats are bad
the republicans are bad
and the chinese are the most bad of them all, God I wish I never went on pol, the shit I have witnessed, I wish I had never been born.
Islam is despicable and I wish unpleasantness upon every single solitary child violating bad person on earth

am I really wrong for feeling this way? is it really just me... am I truly a bad person for wanting the right things for my family and for rejecting degeneracy, I am starting to wonder.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> *disclaimer* I have difficulty communicating my thoughts and feelings due to developmental issues so this may be pretty spurgy.. I can't really tell, I apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trans women are women


----------



## Iron Jaguar (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> You can't just live your life and expect to be left in peace anymore


You never could, it's just that they are more emboldened now than ever before.


----------



## axfaxf (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> the united states government is controlled by lizards


This is probably the only thing, you got wrong, you sorry excuse for a subhuman.


----------



## IndridCold (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> *disclaimer* I have difficulty communicating my thoughts and feelings due to developmental issues so this may be pretty spurgy.. I can't really tell, I apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cope/seethe


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way, that type of thinking is probably more common than you think these days. 



MilkTheCow said:


> Islam is despicable and I wish death upon every single solitary child raping rag head on earth


This though I can't really agree with anymore, it's honestly just Jewish propaganda. US vs THEM shit. Muslim countries are for the most part, anti-faggot, anti-feminism. The men are not overgroomed bisexuals working in cubicles. They work with their hands, they still have industry. It's actually seen as feminine in islamic culture to have a computer job or to use computers too much. Women go into those fields. And they're completely right. 

That's why I'm going to go live there and start a big family with a young virgin berber girl along the north african coasts, and live out my life in peace nurturing a big family and growing some local businesses. Your country is a lost cause thanks to Jews, sorry.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 8, 2021)

I not sure I've ever read a more stereotypical post in my entire life. I'm calling bullshit on this.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 8, 2021)

Go to bed.  Or take a nap.  Then go spend some time with nature or staring at a fishtank.  Then find a nice therapist who supports you without forcing you to an extreme (remember, you pay them, you can fire them, switch anytime).  You sound really depressed and if its partially due to corona confinement I feel you bro.

What you think is up to you.  How you act towards others and how much you let fear control you is the other.  Don't let fear take over your waking life.  You can still dislike troons and blm, but you have to make sure you calm yourself and give people a chance.  Most humans just want normal interactions or to get on with their day.  You'll know when they aren't, but if you feeling that way towards almost everyone, it is either the area you live in (18 troons in the trans ranch) or you're being ruled by fear more than you rule it.  

I also suggest exercising to release tension.  You don't have to do something fancy, walking or dancing is fine, but something to burn off extra stress of your day.  Have no goal but to chill.

Whatever you do, get some stress out.  You're havin a bad time.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way, that type of thinking is probably more common than you think these days.
> 
> 
> This though I can't really agree with anymore, it's honestly just Jewish propaganda. US vs THEM shit. Muslim countries are for the most part, anti-faggot, anti-feminism. The men are not overgroomed bisexuals working in cubicles. They work with their hands, they still have industry. It's actually seen as feminine in islamic culture to have a computer job or to use computers too much. Women go into those fields. And they're completely right.
> ...


yeah.. good luck to you though



L50LasPak said:


> I not sure I've ever read a more stereotypical post in my entire life. I'm calling bullshit on this.


it may be stereotypical but it really is my perception... I don't really know what to tell you.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 8, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> That's why I'm going to go live there and start a big family with a young virgin berber girl along the north african coasts, and live out my life in peace nurturing a big family and growing some local businesses. Your country is a lost cause thanks to Jews, sorry.


You're gonna find an ultra conservative girl who's family is looking for someone productive and has skills.  You post on kiwifarms and therefore have terminal autism like the rest of us.  I don't think those two things mesh together.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> Go to bed.  Or take a nap.  Then go spend some time with nature or staring at a fishtank.  Then find a nice therapist who supports you without forcing you to an extreme (remember, you pay them, you can fire them, switch anytime).  You sound really depressed and if its partially due to corona confinement I feel you bro.
> 
> What you think is up to you.  How you act towards others and how much you let fear control you is the other.  Don't let fear take over your waking life.  You can still dislike troons and blm, but you have to make sure you calm yourself and give people a chance.  Most humans just want normal interactions or to get on with their day.  You'll know when they aren't, but if you feeling that way towards almost everyone, it is either the area you live in (18 troons in the trans ranch) or you're being ruled by fear more than you rule it.
> 
> ...


thankyou, I think I am going to try to leave all of this sickness behind me, I was seeing counseling but sadly my doctor left to work for the va, was the best doctor I ever had


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (May 8, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> You're gonna find an ultra conservative girl *who's family is looking* for someone productive and has skills.  You post on kiwifarms and therefore have terminal autism like the rest of us.  I don't think those two things mesh together.



Lol it never occurred to me he wasn’t talking about abducting her.

Anyway, yeah, things are a mess, but maybe white guys will be heroic and save us. even though we don’t deserve it. They’re the only ones who can.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> it may be stereotypical but it really is my perception... I don't really know what to tell you.


An hour (or even less) of browsing this website would tell you that none of the shit you listed in the first post is that uncommon and that numerous other people feel that way about current events. I find it hard to believe that you're really such a cripple that you were incapable of seeing this for yourself. Hell, even just basic curiosity should have compelled you to read _some_ of the site. There are plenty of areas to discuss these topics and engage with other people on them.

Instead you post a showy sensationalistic op that just happens to hit every single Current Year talking point right on the nose. While also flat out announcing that you have mental and developmental disorders. Who does that?

It comes off like a glowpost that will be cited in somebody's Twitter article as this forum "inciting violence". Even if you were 100% serious, why would you phrase all this stuff in a way that would jeopardize the site like this? Your account is five months old man, surely you should have seen that this kind of thing is frowned upon by now.

I don't buy it.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> thankyou, I think I am going to try to leave all of this sickness behind me, I was seeing counseling but sadly my doctor left to work for the va, was the best doctor I ever had


I feel you, finding a new doctor is a whole kettle of fish added on to the big fish mental illness problems.  Good luck my chad, you can hate and be mad on the internet at things, but you gotta live without them controlling you or you will only hurt yourself.


----------



## JamusActimus (May 8, 2021)

dilate


----------



## Nathan Higgers (May 8, 2021)

You are spending too much time on twitter/A&N/etc. While it is important to read up on shit and be on top of things, it can become tiring and it can genuinely wear you out.

Switch off, go for a walk, hire a hooker, you know the deal, just get away from it all for a week.

tl;dr lol calm down


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> An hour (or even less) of browsing this website would tell you that none of the shit you listed in the first post is that uncommon and that numerous other people feel that way about current events. I find it hard to believe that you're really such a cripple that you were incapable of seeing this for yourself. Hell, even just basic curiosity should have compelled you to read _some_ of the site. There are plenty of areas to discuss these topics and engage with other people on them.
> 
> Instead you post a showy sensationalistic op that just happens to hit every single Current Year talking point right on the nose. While also flat out announcing that you have mental and developmental disorders. Who does that?
> 
> ...


you can believe whatever you want, I didnt come here to prove something to you or anyone else, I came here to reach out on this stuff, as I am really legitametly upset and do feel this way, and why would I not hit every talking point? literally all of these things are valid current factors in my life at this moment, all of these things are talking points in this thread because its really whats going in in the world, what do you mean? of course I am going to ask about it and relay my feelings on it, its the subject matter of my conscerns, if you are going to try to throw shade at my post because it does not fit within your paranoid narrative then that's fine but I will not engage with you if you continue this behavior toward me, my concerns are valid, these are real issues, issues that I take issue with



L50LasPak said:


> An hour (or even less) of browsing this website would tell you that none of the shit you listed in the first post is that uncommon and that numerous other people feel that way about current events. I find it hard to believe that you're really such a cripple that you were incapable of seeing this for yourself. Hell, even just basic curiosity should have compelled you to read _some_ of the site. There are plenty of areas to discuss these topics and engage with other people on them.
> 
> Instead you post a showy sensationalistic op that just happens to hit every single Current Year talking point right on the nose. While also flat out announcing that you have mental and developmental disorders. Who does that?
> 
> ...


I changed any really really bad words in my op so hopefully you can rest alittle easier, I am sorry if I made you upset over what I said, I am not trying to get Kiwi farms in trouble, I like kiwi farms.. I like watching Nulls shows on youtube, I find happiness in them, and yes I know some people feel as disgruntled as I do but I also feel like I just needed to hear it directly... from people to me literally, I told you people I don't handle this well , i am sorry, i am just really beginning to loose it, and i really just needed to hear it, my head is in a haze all the time, and I am barely functioning, I am just scooting through life, nodding empty headedly at most things i encounter, I dont undestand alot of it, but I do see the evil around me , and I do know that its bad, I know it needs to be stopped, i want to make it go away T T


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

No no no, lets go harder into the fed posting. That's what the kikes really fear.

OP if you are at this stage in your life where you have little to lose, you should just become a bandit and rob banks or something thrilling like that. Robbing banks is surprisingly easy to do. I've looked into it, the main reason people get caught is because the robbery is so easy, they do it over and over again and their greed is what ends them. 

You need to have some fun, don't let the kike lizards zap your will to power, your virility.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> An hour (or even less) of browsing this website would tell you that none of the shit you listed in the first post is that uncommon and that numerous other people feel that way about current events. I find it hard to believe that you're really such a cripple that you were incapable of seeing this for yourself. Hell, even just basic curiosity should have compelled you to read _some_ of the site. There are plenty of areas to discuss these topics and engage with other people on them.
> 
> Instead you post a showy sensationalistic op that just happens to hit every single Current Year talking point right on the nose. While also flat out announcing that you have mental and developmental disorders. Who does that?
> 
> ...


and as for my account age, I dont stay here, because I get to angry reading about pedos, last time I did I had a melt down in the yaniv board, i lost it, and was advised to stay away.. I just wanted some understanding, I wasn't trying to cause trouble for you all.. if you think I should just go I will. I dont want to hurt the site



need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> No no no, lets go harder into the fed posting. That's what the kikes really fear.
> 
> OP if you are at this stage in your life where you have little to lose, you should just become a bandit and rob banks or something thrilling like that. Robbing banks is surprisingly easy to do. I've looked into it, the main reason people get caught is because the robbery is so easy, they do it over and over again and their greed is what ends them.
> 
> You need to have some fun, don't let the kike lizards zap your will to power, your virility.


... you are a perfect example of the ideologically evil people I was talking about, You are trying to twist my soul into a weapon of hatered and violence because I am autistic. this is gaslighting, you are a monster, please consider suicide, I ignored you and I contacted null to let him know what you tried to do, christ L50LasPak you have an issue with what I said but this sick fuck doesn't even get a mention for actually trying to cause someone to hurt people? actual real fucking fed posting? fuck!


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> ... you are a perfect example of the ideologically evil people I was talking about, You are trying to twist my soul into a weapon of hatered and violence because I am autistic. this is gaslighting, you are a monster, please consider suicide


This is who I'm fighting for??? This pussy?
Yeah, nah. To the muslims I go.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> ...last time I did I had a melt down in the yaniv board,...


See, muslims would just throw Yaniv off a building. Whites make 1000 page lolcow threads.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

im getting the fuck off of here before i loose it again, wish you all good lives, save for that one sick fuck


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 8, 2021)

God wins in the end. Just trust God. If you have put your trust in God you will be immune to kike psyop demoralization. Shitsniffer nerd pedos like bill gates and dr fauci are laughable fragile nerds who will soon burn in Hell. If you have your faith in God not men after you depart this realm you will soon be grilling in Heaven. There's nothing to fear, just start every day with thanking God for the gift of life and go on with your thing



> I have slept and taken my rest: and I have risen up, because the Lord hath protected me. I will not fear thousands of the people, surrounding me: arise, O Lord; save me, O my God. For thou hast struck all them who are my adversaries without cause: thou hast broken the teeth of sinners. Salvation is of the Lord: and thy blessing is upon thy people.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (May 8, 2021)

Hit the gym, buy guns, do some training, try to have fun in the race war.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> im getting the fuck off of here before i loose it again, wish you all good lives, save for that one sick fuck


Hey friend, give this a listen. You are not wrong, but the awful people of the world don't deserve your energy and rage. They're not worth it. I say this as someome who dealt with anger issues about other things, don't get mad at assholes, it's never worth it. I wish you the best.


----------



## MilkTheCow (May 8, 2021)

I came back to say one final thing before I leave this place, I realize now just how emotionally and how mentally ill equipped I am to deal with the caliber of the content covered here, it is to much for me to work through, I want to apologize to all of you and to Null for potentially jeopardizing kiwi farms with my ill thought out request for help.. I didn't think through what I was saying, and I hate that I may have put you all at risk, this place is a free speech bastion and it deserves to be preserved, to that end I am leaving so I do not jeopardize it further with my inane ramblings, and .. yeah, that's it I guess, I know my post hit all the sore topics of society today but I mean of course it did, every one of those issues are coursing through my thoughts and fears on a near constant basis, and reading pol has me so mixed up I don't even know what to believe anymore, Its like layers of an onion with narrative after narrative countering the other, and its just to much for me, I am sorry, goodbye : ( i am randomizing my account password without looking and throwing away the key, for my own sake, and yours ; ( take care


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (May 8, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> See, muslims would just throw Yaniv off a building. Whites make 1000 page lolcow threads.


Do chechens do both?


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

You'll be better off


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> and the chinese are the most bad of them all, God I wish I never went on pol, the shit I have witnessed, I wish I had never been born.
> Islam is despicable and I wish unpleasantness upon every single solitary child violating bad person on earth


the chinese arent particularly bad all things considered. outside the coastal metropolitan areas china is still a developing country so everything there is on developing country levels, hence all the horror videos.

also islam as a religion isnt particularly bad either, its actually pretty based.
all the problems we have with local mudshits in the west are created by our own leftist traitor politicians, and all the problems we have with mudshits internationally are created by the american/israeli fuckery in the middle east.

basically, deport mudshits from the west, and stop propping up israel so the arabs can handle the situation as they see fit, then wait for a couple decades, and you'll find tha peaceful coexistence is very easy and smooth. it won't happen of course, because jews, but it's important to remember what the real root cause of these issues is.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 8, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> the chinese arent particularly bad all things considered. outside the coastal metropolitan areas china is still a developing country so everything there is on developing country levels, hence all the horror videos.
> 
> also islam as a religion isnt particularly bad either, its actually pretty based.
> all the problems we have with local mudshits in the west are created by our own leftist traitor politicians, and all the problems we have with mudshits internationally are created by the american/israeli fuckery in the middle east.
> ...


I'm in complete agreement with you. We hate the Chinese because we're jealous. Their children aren't being turned into faggots. They're xenophobic and racist. And as far as the spying scandals, how is that any different than the five eyes spying? The 'silicon valley' of internet tracking is located in Israel and they're our greatest ally.


----------



## Crazedking (May 8, 2021)

You need some time off the internet my friend. The internet by its very nature create echo chamber. Kiwifarm is also one. Id suggest dropping all form of social media, forums and bulletin board, etc. Focus on improving yourself, friends, family and your community.


----------



## MelloYello (May 8, 2021)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Trans women are women


Men aren't women. Insane eunuchs aren't women either, no matter how insane they are.


----------



## Disheveled Human (May 8, 2021)

The plan is to be demoralized so just get demoralized. WW3 will fix it, its not a big deal just jive with it fucktard.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (May 8, 2021)

Crazedking said:


> You need some time off the internet my friend. The internet by its very nature create echo chamber. Kiwifarm is also one. Id suggest dropping all form of social media, forums and bulletin board, etc. Focus on improving yourself, friends, family and your community.


Just wanted to +1 this. Depending on what circles of the internet you're browsing in, you'll get a very different perception of the world. For example, there's what, less than 1% of the world that is transgender? But, spend enough time in certain social circles, you'd think it was 99% of the population was some kind of they/them/it/xir/xis/some other made up word. But, pick a person off the street and ask them their gender, you'll get a traditional answer. Probably followed by getting a weird look and the person wanting to get away, because the average person really doesn't care about special pronouns because they have way more important things going in their life.

I think that logic applies to a lot of subjects that seem "big" online because the voices of a select few are being amplified by an echo chamber. It's hard to avoid echo chambers online because people naturally flock towards them. Sometimes, the best thing to do is take a step back and remind yourself what you see online isn't an accurate reflection of what the world actually is. If all you do is read up on pedos or furrys or whatever, you're going to start seeing them everywhere.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (May 8, 2021)

Do a flip.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> im getting the fuck off of here before i loose it again, wish you all good lives, save for that one sick fuck





MilkTheCow said:


> I came back to say one final thing before I leave this place


See you tomorrow.


----------



## ChaChaHeels:BlackOnes (May 8, 2021)

I think the best way to survive with your mental health intact is to realise where you, me, the little cogs, can actually affect things.
That begins with your own family, then your immediate community. A lot of power lies in the hands of those willing to do boring shit, like sit on endless committees and attend meetings. Those of us with little tolerance for bureaucracy end up relinquishing control to those who fucking love it.
If we all take on one tedious community or workplace role, we can stop a lot of this stuff just by showing up at quarterly meetings and when someone suggests critical race training or raising money for a charity that is a front for child grooming or whatever, just be the one who says ‘that’s a bit too controversial for this organisation, can we find a more even handed, more reputable way to move forward?’ 
Woke-os have made gains because no one has actually said ‘hold on a minute, do you have some evidence for that claim?’

Apart from that, be a decent person, keep your own front yard tidy, both metaphorically and literally, don‘t waste time or effort on idiots, eat healthy, lift weights  and get absolutely smashed from time to time in the company of people who make you laugh and won’t hate you when the hangover kicks in.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> *disclaimer* I have difficulty communicating my thoughts and feelings due to developmental issues so this may be pretty spurgy.. I can't really tell, I apologize in advance.
> 
> revised at behest of L50LasPak
> 
> ...


Veil. Of. Tears. Innit.


----------



## In Memoriam (May 8, 2021)

Log off and go outside. It’s not that bad if you talk to real people and not just NEETs on the internet


----------



## Drain Todger (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> ... you are a perfect example of the ideologically evil people I was talking about, You are trying to twist my soul into a weapon of hatered and violence because I am autistic. this is gaslighting, you are a monster, please consider suicide, I ignored you and I contacted null to let him know what you tried to do, christ L50LasPak you have an issue with what I said but this sick fuck doesn't even get a mention for actually trying to cause someone to hurt people? actual real fucking fed posting? fuck!


Let me tell you something valuable. Because you are autistic, you will crave orderliness in your life. You’ll hate it when people around you are slovenly, immoral, and chaotic, as they always are. As they’ve always been since the beginning of recorded history. My advice to you is this, as trite as it might sound; make that happy place in your own life. You can’t change everyone. You can’t fix everyone. The news is a constant psychic assault, and social media is full of deranged nutjobs who are guaranteed to make you despise your own species. Turn it off. Unplug, clean your room, cook a nice meal. Do something that will give you pride in your work and a sense of accomplishment.

Ah, god. I can’t do this. I’m cracking up over here. I sound like every garden-variety liberal who has ever given me milquetoast advice about self-help. What am I supposed to say? That there is no political solution and we ought to be very angry about that? That the world is being run by rich dickheads and special interests who are driving society off a cliff on purpose? We all know it’s true. Some are more in denial about it than others. When someone complains, everyone gangs up on that guy and tells him to shut up; that he isn’t entitled to his anger, and that it isn’t all doom and gloom and things are better than he thinks. Then, if they’re a bunch of good little NPCs, they’ll trot out the book recommendations.

_Here, read some Steven Pinker, you poor little misanthrope. No, no, we don’t ask why Steven Pinker liked hanging out with Jeffrey Epstein. Those are bad thoughts and wrongthink that lead you down the dark path. Here. A boxed set of scented candles to set you right._

Fuck those people. Get mad.


----------



## Revo (May 8, 2021)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Trans women are women


Prove it.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 8, 2021)

Go occupy yourself with something other than making these shitty, ranty, whiny, bitchy shitposts. Get a hobby. Or a job. You sound JUST LIKE what you hate. God fucking damn, get real man.


----------



## YMB (May 8, 2021)

It's all that damn Rock 'N Roll music's fault


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (May 8, 2021)

@MilkTheCow


----------



## Terrorist (May 8, 2021)

Why do you think posting about it here would help lol
If you want a sincere heart-to-heart about your vulnerabilities, you won't find that on Kiwifarms.


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 8, 2021)

In Memoriam said:


> Log off and go outside. It’s not that bad if you talk to real people and not just NEETs on the internet


No, it's exactly that bad depending on where you are. Though if he's in one of those places the best advice one can give him is save up and move as far away as possible.


----------



## A Pox (May 8, 2021)

Your autism is reaching maximum faggotry because you're a loser. 

Instead of focusing on the world, let's focus on making you semi functional. 

Step 1 - Turn off the computer. The internet is where insane people go to get more insane. 
Step 2 - Start to exercise. This will give you an immediate thing to focus on and a sense of achievement as you get better.
Step 3 - Get a job. If you have a job, take the steps to get a better job. Don't believe the idiots that say it's impossible in this market.
Step 4 - Join a church. These kind souls will be forced to interact with you and, the more you interact with them, the more you will realize how meaningless the internet culture war shit is. 
Step 5 - Now that you are in shape, making bank and a functional member of a community, now you can try to find a partner. Since you're a reformed retard, you'll have to settle for a single mom or a foreigner. 
Step 6 - Live your best life. 

If you are unable to do these steps, it's time to embrace your true nature as a lolcow. Get a webcam and start sperging out for our entertainment. Video is much more entertaining than text.


----------



## L50LasPak (May 8, 2021)

Giving him the benefit of the doubt that last post was at least self-aware enough to establish that he probably shouldn't be on here if he gets freaked out that easily. I think we can all agree its probably for the best.

Though like half the people in this thread I figure he'll be back in a week.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (May 8, 2021)

Cyber Bowling said:


> Just wanted to +1 this. Depending on what circles of the internet you're browsing in, you'll get a very different perception of the world. For example, there's what, less than 1% of the world that is transgender? But, spend enough time in certain social circles, you'd think it was 99% of the population was some kind of they/them/it/xir/xis/some other made up word. But, pick a person off the street and ask them their gender, you'll get a traditional answer. Probably followed by getting a weird look and the person wanting to get away, because the average person really doesn't care about special pronouns because they have way more important things going in their life.
> 
> I think that logic applies to a lot of subjects that seem "big" online because the voices of a select few are being amplified by an echo chamber. It's hard to avoid echo chambers online because people naturally flock towards them. Sometimes, the best thing to do is take a step back and remind yourself what you see online isn't an accurate reflection of what the world actually is. If all you do is read up on pedos or furrys or whatever, you're going to start seeing them everywhere.



Whoever laughs at autists should see to it that in the process he does not become an autist. And if you gaze long enough into the autism, the autism will gaze back into you.


----------



## Just Dont (May 8, 2021)

You thinking in "good" and "bad" terms shows your ignorance and naivete on how the world really works. 

Keep watching cartoons and seething.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (May 8, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> ... you are a perfect example of the ideologically evil people I was talking about, You are trying to twist my soul into a weapon of hatered and violence because I am autistic. this is gaslighting, you are a monster, please consider suicide, I ignored you and I contacted null to let him know what you tried to do, christ @L50LasPak you have an issue with what I said but this sick fuck doesn't even get a mention for actually trying to cause someone to hurt people? actual real fucking fed posting? fuck!


> complains about "the libtards"
> claims oppression just because you're autistic
> uses twitter buzzword "gaslighting" completely incorrectly
> contacts auth to silence people

worth repeating: please just get a hobby, job, even just a fun game to play with. if you're occupied with something you enjoy, then you _will _be too busy to care about the tards on /pol/


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 9, 2021)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Hey friend, give this a listen. You are not wrong, but the awful people of the world don't deserve your energy and rage. They're not worth it. I say this as someome who dealt with anger issues about other things, don't get mad at assholes, it's never worth it. I wish you the best.


The guy is denial, no matter how above average intelligence he is.

He recognises that people that follow critical theory want everyone to die or comply, yet thinks it's something you can deal on with the backburner.

He's right on Trump using similar strategies, but he's wrong in thinking Trump dismantled institutions like office of the president. What really happened is that it was already dismantled (like facts or universal truths) and Trump operated within that reality rather than being in denial about it.

The "do more research" is also not the same as "educate yourself" or "lived experience". I thought about this hard to see if it was my bias, but it's not. They seem similar so I get why he thinks it. But they are not used the same way.

"Educate yourself" means "I am right, you must comply". A person saying educate yourself will not even share a single source or book with you. They are saying "fuck you, I'm right and I'm part of a group large and powerful enough that you have to bow."

"Do more research" is because not everything can be condensed and understood in soundbites. A person saying "do more research" is typically (though not always) open to discussing differences in perspective after examination of research. They'll share entire booklists, podcasts and such with you.

"Lived experience" is something completely different, again. It's an appeal to subjective reality in regards to racism, sexism etcetera, and it is immune from examination externally.


To get back to it, "Do more research" is expressing a confidence that someone will come to approximately similar position, regardless in which direction they research. There is a focus/iq barrier of course. But even if someone chooses to research queer theory or other misinformation philosophy's, their study and knowledge of the topic will allow you to actually talk about it, instead of having to deal with basic bitch talking point platitudes.


----

I do think it's healthy to not live everyday with the burdens of the world on your shoulders and it's good socially to not just be a political puppet (most people in politics, myself included ended up being puppets of ideas rather than masters of them). That's good advice for 90% of history.

But remember the jewish man in 1935 poland, or anyone in russia around that time. If he paid more attention, he could have moved elsewhere.

Sometimes if you focus on "just clean your room", you end up with a really clean floor when they come knocking at your door.


----------



## Yidhra (May 9, 2021)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> Trans women are women


Why arent they simply called women then ?


----------



## Megatardingo (May 9, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> I'm in complete agreement with you. We hate the Chinese because we're jealous. Their children aren't being turned into faggots. They're xenophobic and racist. And as far as the spying scandals, how is that any different than the five eyes spying? The 'silicon valley' of internet tracking is located in Israel and they're our greatest ally.


Yes that's right mr goyberg, what the governments need is chinese influence, imagine the people you hate now but everytime you called them a niggerfaggot they could put a bullet in every relative of yours or that the minute you cease to provide for whatever retarded agenda they have they can throw you into a communal ditch and burn the fucking remains for warmth.

You know Satan is bad but I don't think pleading to Lucifer's cause is gonna make things any better, call it a hunch.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 9, 2021)

Megatardingo said:


> Yes that's right mr goyberg, what the governments need is chinese influence, imagine the people you hate now but everytime you called them a niggerfaggot they could put a bullet in every relative of yours or that the minute you cease to provide for whatever retarded agenda they have they can throw you into a communal ditch and burn the fucking remains for warmth.
> 
> You know Satan is bad but I don't think pleading to Lucifer's cause is gonna make things any better, call it a hunch.


Most people don't even have interesting / unique thoughts anyways so that doesn't matter.
The average persons brain is just as full of MSM talking points so I'm not sure why you think your society is so much better in that regard.
People just want safety, healthy straight kids, and not to have their heads bashed in by niggers, the Chinese have managed to create such a society. So you're jealous, and it's okay. I am too.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (May 9, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> The guy is denial, no matter how above average intelligence he is.
> 
> He recognises that people that follow critical theory want everyone to die or comply, yet thinks it's something you can deal on with the backburner.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate your perspective, you definitely have a point, and I agree that we should take what is happening very seriously. I do think Lindsay's perspective is valuable for OP though, because he too fell into the trap of engaging in social media too much, and losing his shit on twitter every day, and he was starting to alienate his real friends. But he stopped and found a way to cope before losing himself, which is good. The situation is dire but we shouldn't lose hope or our joy in life, because then we've already lost.


----------



## Megatardingo (May 9, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> Most people don't even have interesting / unique thoughts anyways so that doesn't matter.
> The average persons brain is just as full of MSM talking points so I'm not sure why you think your society is so much better in that regard.
> People just want safety, healthy straight kids, and not to have their heads bashed in by niggers, the Chinese have managed to create such a society. So you're jealous, and it's okay. I am too.


You are so short-sighted I feel like you'd gasp if you distinguish anything beyond your nose. You are that people too you mongoloid, and the chinese are the biggest interested in having the niggers bash your stupid fucking head in. I am not jealous of China, and anyone that is is probably a fucking chinkaboo thinking they're doing honorable samurai duels over the last rice bowl.


----------



## autist_vibes (May 9, 2021)

You're giving those people too much importance lol
Go outside for a while and have some sun.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 9, 2021)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> I can appreciate your perspective, you definitely have a point, and I agree that we should take what is happening very seriously. I do think Lindsay's perspective is valuable for OP though, because he too fell into the trap of engaging in social media too much, and losing his shit on twitter every day, and he was starting to alienate his real friends. But he stopped and found a way to cope before losing himself, which is good. The situation is dire but we shouldn't lose hope or our joy in life, because then we've already lost.


I mean it's better than succumbing to depression, sure. Political ideas control people by constant fearmongering. Every side does that. And OP, much like the average women's studies 3rd year just fell into depression over the new depressive world view. These world views want to control you completely and thus in a world absent of religion, they must make the stakes as high as possible so you'll throw in with them. Yes, it's good to try to remain free of that.

But the idea that understanding the world view is a sufficient barrier toto the stresses; that's just someone who has not thought about the implications of every institution pushing transgender stuff. It will be harder and harder to protect new generations from this.

---

Another thought: Some friends are good to leave behind. It's not good diplomacy to alienate people, but people that want you to aubmit to lies/evil, they're not your friends anyways.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 9, 2021)

@SIGSEGV, COME GET YOUR FUCKING SON NOW BEFORE HE SHOOTS UP A STATE CAPITAL. *IN ROBLOX*


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 9, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> We hate the Chinese because we're jealous. Their children aren't being turned into faggots











						China fears the rise overly 'effeminate' boys and is taking action
					

Some fear China's young boys are becoming physically and emotionally weak, causing a 'crisis of masculinity' — but not everyone agrees.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



'Some fear China's young boys are becoming physically and emotionally weak, causing a 'crisis of masculinity'


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> China fears the rise overly 'effeminate' boys and is taking action
> 
> 
> Some fear China's young boys are becoming physically and emotionally weak, causing a 'crisis of masculinity' — but not everyone agrees.
> ...


Yep feminization is occurring because of our modern civilization, it's happening to all populations living in big cities. 

*The difference *is how it's being dealt with. The Chinese are making fight clubs and we're teaching kids that masculinity is wrong
The Chinese are promoting straight marriage and having children. We are teaching boys to castrate themselves.









						To fight K-pop’s influence in China, a club teaches young boys to be alpha males
					

It is 14 degrees the morning two dozen boys gather at a Beijing park to be transformed into alpha males.




					www.latimes.com
				






> One of the watching mothers is worried. She wants her son to grow into a macho male, but it’s so cold. She tells him he can keep his shirt on, or perhaps skip the run through Olympic Forest Park.
> 
> This is the kind of “feminine” parenting that coach Tang Haiyan fears can ruin boys. Tang, a former schoolteacher, founded the Real Man Training Club to combat what he and others in China see as a masculinity crisis — part of a backlash against the makeup- and earring-wearing male TV, film and pop idols who have gained immense popularity here.



No one is going to come crack down and ruin the life of this Chinese teacher coaching boys not to be faggots. In the west he would be fired, doxxed, threatened, the government would be hassling him, and the media would be calling him a pedophile cult leader.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 9, 2021)

Autism is a hell of a drug


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 9, 2021)

Lol you posted this at 4:20AM, nice.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 9, 2021)

need_shoeonhead_nudes said:


> No one is going to come crack down and ruin the life of this Chinese teacher coaching boys not to be faggots. In the west he would be fired, doxxed, threatened, the government would be hassling him, and the media would be calling him a pedophile cult leader.


Note the date of the article... And when troonism became mainstream.
Some might think that the end game of troonism and genderbenderism is to make the West weaker (mentally, spiritually and physically), so that the chinks (who decided after the second world war to destroy their country) can catch up.

At the moment, if there were to be a bit of shirts off between China and the West, the West would still win. the left have forgotten it was the Nationalists that help fight in the war, so it's in the CCPs interest to have a generation of westerners who are stunted (physically and mentally) by subjecting them to cultural marxism and hormone shots.


----------



## Oliveoil (May 9, 2021)

Here is a kitten in a cup.
I hope you feel better.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 9, 2021)

No one cares faggot.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 9, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> @SIGSEGV, COME GET YOUR FUCKING SON NOW BEFORE HE SHOOTS UP A STATE CAPITAL. *IN ROBLOX*


Fuck off and kill yourself.


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (May 9, 2021)

You just gotta laugh. If you don't laugh, you'll cry.


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 9, 2021)

SERFnTERF said:


> You just gotta laugh. If you don't laugh, you'll cry.


what if you cry with laughter...?


----------



## Serf 'n' TERF (May 9, 2021)

Just Another Apocalypse said:


> what if you cry with laughter...?


Then you are ready to write your manifesto.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (May 9, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Fuck off and kill yourself.


EAT THE FUCKING HAT, BITCH! EAT THE FUCKING HAT.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 9, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> EAT THE FUCKING HAT, BITCH! EAT THE FUCKING HAT.
> View attachment 2157039


See my previous post in this thread.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 10, 2021)

Extreme Aneurysm said:


> EAT THE FUCKING HAT, BITCH! EAT THE FUCKING HAT.
> View attachment 2157039


You should take your meds, ya damn loon


----------



## Canoodler (May 10, 2021)

Get over yourself, faggot.


----------



## likeacrackado (May 10, 2021)

Sounds like you could use a taste of objective morality. You need Jesus


----------



## Socrates (May 10, 2021)

not even funny stupid just regular stupid.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 10, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> Why am I a bigot for not wanting a man in a dress to not be able to enter my spaces and possibly prey on myself or others?


Wait, you're afraid of a guy wearing a dress? That's not bigoted, that's pure soy.
On a serious note, stop listening to youtube \ bitchute grifting doomsayers and talk to actual real people, preferably face to face, not on the Internet. World is not ending any time soon.


----------



## FEETLOAF (May 10, 2021)

Stop reading /pol/, get a job, go to church, have kids.


----------



## Mr Cuddles (May 10, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Sometimes if you focus on "just clean your room", you end up with a really clean floor when they come knocking at your door.



That was a good post but this part is legendary. I really like the self help/improvement as advice but it's limitations are encapsulated in this sentence perfectly. I laughed for a few minutes after reading it and i'm not a guy who usually laughs. Just wish there was a semper fidelis rating here.

OP: Life is shit but fortunately, it's optional. If life feels like you just have to survive it out just remember that you can end it anytime. Once you accept that, you will be happier.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 12, 2021)

MilkTheCow said:


> Why are the people of my country who are supposed to be against this allowing it to happen?


Watch the first matrix movie, they are plugged into a system which envelops and gives them all the requisite definitions and goals to hate you and love their destructors (or deconstructors as you like).  If it helps, most great civilizations die to this as it is a deeply human thing to become.  The social cues, whether what you are saying is acceptable socially, lead to your genetic failure more than cues in nature, such as would suggest a giant cat in the bush to your left.  This leads to a snake eating its own tail, for where does the social cue come from?  Us. 
_Turning and turning in the widening gyre_
_The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity.

Surely some revelation is at hand;
Surely the Second Coming is at hand.
The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out
When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi
Troubles my sight: somewhere in sands of the desert
A shape with lion body and the head of a man,
A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun,
Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it
Reel shadows of the indignant desert birds.
The darkness drops again; but now I know
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,_
_Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?_​


MilkTheCow said:


> Why is our military complying with it?


They are the most indoctrinated, rigidly compliant, selected for force ever to exist.  Why wouldn't they comply with it, we made them to comply with their orders and allowed the public offices to fill with those who would issue such orders?



MilkTheCow said:


> These sickos are getting bolder and bolder.. I saw a twitter bio today that had "proud groomer" in it ... why? how much longer will it be until we are going to be called bigots for objecting to some bad person trying to date a child? to have bad touch with a child?


The normalization (study the term, you would be surprised at the amount of abstract study of how it is done exists) of disgusting things is done localized first, hence the late-stage open groomer.  Things like this never finalize like the pushers imagine.




Dykes pushed Gay Marriage to eradicate Marriage, not to get married!  But what happened?  The deception became real, gays flocked to church and the catholic church became more homo than marriage was eradicated.  Unfortunately, that left advocacy groups looking for the next policy drive in order to continue their careers and so their lifestyles.  Hence Trans, and also the next unintended consequence.  A broad normalization of sexualities was going to be most enjoyed by the most persecuted of sexualities.  So the greatest cheerleader of trans was always going to be pedophiles, just like the horseshit of the USSR's economic plans the West was going to develop a black market of social values.  However, which social value is the official and which is the subversive?  Like with the USSR you might think the lower class was the subversive, and the capitalists were the official.  But no, you're wrong.  This is the USSR.

In America likewise, you might think the trans are the subversive and the normies are the official.  Alas, its the same problem.  The social policies aren't about the normals, they're about pushing the boundaries and the Overton Window.

The Era of Stagnation is at hand, Biden/Brezhnev is repealing the reality and the free choices like its 1965 and we are on the road to a Chernobyl until something breaks economically like the USSR broke socially.  Pedophiles are excited, but they shouldn't be.  Its a step too far, the high water mark is the same level that will cause public backlash and so Twitter accounts like that are going to be pushed and normalized but never actually normal.  The black market in America will be those who detach their children from the social machine of 'Gross Plan' like the Russian who chose to run a black market detached from Gosplan.  Children will be harmed true, and it will be normalized and minimalized.  Never accepted, just common and falling on the willfully helpless and less and less on the willful subversive.



MilkTheCow said:


> am I really wrong for feeling this way? is it really just me... am I truly a bad person for wanting the right things for my family and for rejecting degeneracy, I am starting to wonder.


Yes, if you can question your most inner morality by what the mob wishes to be true but can never be true.  Yes, because you are compromised.  You must detach from the mob's insanity, if you cannot then you are a danger to children as well for you will gray the line slightly to be considered normalized like the popular kids in the high school of Washington DC and Congress.  Read more Marcus Aurelius, he speaks about the mob.  Or don't.


----------



## VIPPER? (May 25, 2021)

Don't worry OP. I drunkpost a lot too


----------



## draggs (May 25, 2021)

Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling.

Forty years of darkness. Earthquakes, volcanoes...

The dead rising from the grave. 

Human sacrifice! Dogs and cats living together - _mass hysteria!_


----------

